# Medir temperatura sem abrigos meterológicos



## Minho (2 Fev 2008 às 20:41)

Quem quer fazer medições de temperaturas sem utilizar abrigos meteorológicos defronta-se sempre com dois problemas. Onde medir as máximas e onde medir as mínimas. Para medir as máximas é obrigatório que termómetro esteja à sombra, mas ao estar à sombra o mais provável é que esteja debaixo de uma varanda, alpendre, etc. Ora locais abrigados são inimigos das mínimas, portanto para as medir convém ter o termómetro exposto... e sem vem chuva durante a noite? Ficamos sem sensor? 

Uma estratégia para superar este problema é comprar um termómetro que tenha sensor de temperatura à prova de água (tipicamente termómetros para medir a temperatura da água de piscinas), juntamente com outro termómetro para colocar abrigado. Ou seja, o primeiro termómetro para medir as mínimas, o segundo para medir as máximas. 

A LaCrosse tem esse tipo de termómetro à venda (WS9024) podemos ver nas imagens o sensor externo que tem na verdade dois sensores um embutido no próprio dispositivo de comunicação com  a base e outro, um fio com sensor na ponta) para colocar dentro de água, mas que nós podemos utilizar para colocar pendurado numa janela/varanda lá da casa. 

No final do dia só temos de ver qual foi a mínima registada pelo sensor à prova de água e registar a máxima do sensor que está abrigada. 

Uma possível solução para o problema do registo das máximas/mínimas com que quase todos já nos deparamos...


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2008 às 21:06)

Minho disse:


> Quem quer fazer medições de temperaturas sem utilizar abrigos meteorológicos defronta-se sempre com dois problemas. Onde medir as máximas e onde medir as mínimas. Para medir as máximas é obrigatório que termómetro esteja à sombra, mas ao estar à sombra o mais provável é que esteja debaixo de uma varanda, alpendre, etc. Ora locais abrigados são inimigos das mínimas, portanto para as medir convém ter o termómetro exposto... e sem vem chuva durante a noite? Ficamos sem sensor?
> 
> Uma estratégia para superar este problema é comprar um termómetro que tenha sensor de temperatura à prova de água (tipicamente termómetros para medir a temperatura da água de piscinas), juntamente com outro termómetro para colocar abrigado. Ou seja, o primeiro termómetro para medir as mínimas, o segundo para medir as máximas.
> 
> ...



Eu meu aparelho de medição de temperatura é parecido com o da imagem, como só posso ter o termómetro num local soalheiro, só coloco valor da temperatura obtido, quando o céu está muito nublado ou é de noite. No meu termómetro apenas posso ver a temperatura no momento, não me permite saber minimas ou maximas, enfim é a vida...Vou esperar que haja estações meteorológicas no Lidl ou  no Plus


----------

